# 300g



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

After a long wait,i have finaly got my dream tank,a 300g 5x4x2,arived yesterday so i'm having fun sticking background's in and stuff.
I have had just about every piranha,but i am going back to good old red bellies,so my question is how many,i will be buying babies.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh...my...dear...god! you have to be one of the most lucky piranha owners ever!!!! That tank is massive and to think your going to fill it with fantastic piranhas... i envy you. First up what species of Pygocentrus are you going to be putting in that tank?

Secondly I cannot even begin to imagin how many red bellied piranhas you can fit in this aquarium (would have to do volume conversions) but im guessling... alot! keeping in mind that a tank of that size filled with a giant shoal of red bellies, there will constant fights for dominance, so expect about 5-7% of all your piranhas to be attacked and even killed (the small runts of the soal), so buy a few 'extra' to counter this problem.

Id love to see the progress on this tank so remember to take lots and lots of photographs and post them on this topic.

Good luck


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

thats a sweet foot print.

20 adult reds would be nice.

maybe start with 30-40 babies, and keep the nicest ones.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh man I want that soooo bad!!! what are you gonna put in it gravel or sand or what?

like Linford said get tons of pictures setting it up so we can see its progress.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Holy sh*t! I am so jealous!

Questions:
1. Where did you get it?
2. What does it weigh empty?
3. How much was it?

Be sure to keep us posted with picks!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

atleast 30 reds look at that footprint or go with some silver arowanas and rays with some dats ither or will be amazing


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

That's a great lloking tank.







Good luck with your new tank and new shoal of Reds.







Post some pics when you get it up and running.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Great foot print in that tank.
This is double the size of mine (about 5x2x2).
I would definitely put a shoal of caribes in there, perhaps 12-20 juveniles, the target being 10-12 big adults.

Harry

Moved to Tank and Equipment Forum


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

where do you get a tank that size from?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

nice tank man 4ft thick p's are going to love you man.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

WOW, where did you get that and howe much was it if you dont mind me asking? I hope you have good supports in your floor!


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

when you can get use some pics when the tank is running
should of made the tank so you can swin in it that would be crazy if i could swim in my tank


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

40 babies to start and keep the keepers

BTW........hope you have 2 jobs for the food.......








nice pick up


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for the comments,to answer a few questions.
Tank was from wharf aquatics near Nottingham.
Cost was £460 delivered with glass sliders,its 10mm glass with double base.
Weight im not sure of,but four people struggled to lift it.
I think i will go for 30 reds and see what happens,hopefully i will have 10-15 healthy adults in a few years,the tank will be pretty minimal just a 4ft piece of wood and a few plants.
I made the surround last night and i will be painting later today while the tank is filling slowly.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

is that tank going to be inwall?


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

ooooo man you could get a amazing mixed shoal put in there,,,,,,,,,,,,,around 20 or so imo


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i might have to change my 300 plan from a 10 foot long before i make my final payment and construction starts.... i thought long tanks were SWEEET untill i saw that thing... now i may make it 8x3deepx2tall instead
its gunna be a fun one to clean too.... mask and snorkel so you can get arm deep? and keep us posted with more pics, i would love to see behind the scenes... with filtration info and such, stand...etc


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

how much sunlight do you get in that window.

dont limit yourself....maybe mix it up make it a pygo tank not a "RB" tank

what/how much filtration do you plan on having

looks good man G/L and keep us up to date


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Excelent tank lay out and home made surround so far, very nice indeed. Dam im so excited about this topic, deffinatly take lots of photographs and keep us updated. Good luck!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

with a tank that size i wouldnt be surprise if you had a lot of fry. i would set up a 50 gallon in about 7 months time from when u get your ps in there. raise up the fry and sell the baby ps to members, or even send them to the sponsors when they get low on stock. you could even set up another tank, like a 150 long, grow them out, and then sell them.

either way your tank is KILLER!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

amazing tank ... take loots and lots of pictures

dark FrOsT


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

wow man, i just noticed this now... 
what a footplan... very nicely done!!! your making me real jellious, i got a 300gallon myself, but its only 2.5' wide as i wouldnt be able to fit it threw the door way, hahah

so hats off for goin' all out!!!

i think 20adult reds would be a great addition to that tank, but you look like you know what your doing, so im sure whatever you decide,
its safe to say thats going to be one kickass setup regardless...









all the best with that giantor tank, and keep us posted

jones


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

,
















*Dragster has been added to the_skdster's Most Hated List*


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow, that looks....uhh.. ugh mm... uuuuggghhhh .....got off...sick ass tank.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

No offense but it seems kind of silly to get a tank that big and place it in the wall, if that's where it's going. As massive as it is, I'd try to get it in the middle of the room somehow.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Some more pics
Stand is made from 40 building blocks and 4 concrete lintels.
Filter is an Fluval FX5
x2 300 watt heaters (seem to be doing the trick at the min).
After a long wait it has taken 5 hours to fill.
I dont get alot of light through the window,but just enough.I have some moonlights.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

awesome!!!!!! where in the uk are you at man? what kind of warranty do warf tanks come with?


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, new photographs look excelent and still extremely promising. Well done with the progress and still keep us updated







. This is a very cool project.... one that I wish I could do...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I am extremely jealous. That looks absolutely fantastic. And I love the footprint of the tank. Though cleaning a tank that deep with that many piranhas in it will get tricky at times, no doubt.

The suggestions I would make would be to add more heaters. Two 300w heaters are not enough for a 300 gallon tank. I have a 300w on my 72 gallon bowfront, to give you an idea.

Also you will most likely need to add another FX5 onto there. These filters are hardcore and really great, but I would never use just one on a tank that size. Plus the piranhas will likely enjoy the current produced by two of these monsters... I know someone who runs three 215 gallon Oceanic tanks and on each of them he has two FX5s and he says they work great and keep the water chemistry perfect.

Good luck and continue to post pics!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

all i can say is wow.... i am trying to learn how to build these but thats a great one... very unique..

u can put 20-25 reds happily...

r u going with reg. reds or going with super reds?


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> Wow, that looks....uhh.. ugh mm... uuuuggghhhh .....got off...sick ass tank.












New pics look amazing!
Keep us posted!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i cant wait to see it filled with piranhas


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

odyssey said:


> awesome!!!!!! where in the uk are you at man? what kind of warranty do warf tanks come with?


You get 2 years warrenty at wharf aquatics,great shop if you ever get the chance to go.


----------



## kobeforprez (Nov 28, 2006)

WOW!!







that is awesome!..


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Just a quick update i have managed to get 12 4-6 inch reds which are now in the tank and i maybe picking up another 6 this weekend.
Its early days but he difference in there behavior in a large tank is amazing.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

how about some new pictures with fish in it?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

damn all the pics arent loading i guess due to the update can you refresh them?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah please refresh your pictures if you have some time ! I'd like to see them


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

is every one haveing this prob. with the pics....it seems like all the pics on the site???


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I never got to see the tank.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> is every one haveing this prob. with the pics....it seems like all the pics on the site???


Yes, all the pics are down because of the upgrade that failed


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Could you put some new photo's on the site?

Really want to see the tank!


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

I will be adding some new pics inc fish and the old pics during the week.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

i wanna see too!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

lets see some more


----------

